# WW2 guncam footage, some in colour



## R988 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.patricksaviation.com/aviation_videos/510/WWII_Dogfights

Some great footage there, check out the low level fight, almost takes the roof off a house at one point!


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 13, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

Good find R988!


----------



## elmilitaro (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------

